# Bandmates wanted: calgary



## rubber_johnny (Feb 6, 2006)

Im looking for a singer guitarist and bassist in calgary to jam with must be beween ages 13 and 16 we play mostly rock, metal and punk.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

I can play bass and guitar, I have no idea if i can sing though.


----------



## rubber_johnny (Feb 6, 2006)

cool what is youre age, what part do you live in, what kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Im 16, I live in the north west and i like pink floyd, the who ACDC, Genesis, Dead kennedys, King Crimson. Tom waits, chuck berry, Primus and link wray


----------



## rubber_johnny (Feb 6, 2006)

Im 14 is that okay?


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah, do you have msn or aim or yim?


----------



## rubber_johnny (Feb 6, 2006)

Ya that what i was thinkinmines [email protected] what youres?


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected]


----------

